# Heartwarming songs



## Keltena (Dec 15, 2009)

What the title says - we've discussed heartbreaking, happy, and comforting songs. Which songs give you that warm fuzzy feeling or just make you go _awwwwww_~? Which ones strike a chord in you that makes you almost want to tear up, but in a good way?

For me, first place is "You Ruined Everything" by Jonathan Coulton. It's a song about becoming a parent, and just... d'awww. <3

In a similar vein is "The Man Who Would Be Santa" by Vertical Horizon. Aside from that, some of my favorites are:

Lullabye for a Stormy Night - Vienna Teng
Swim - Jack's Mannequin
Winter - Tori Amos
Good Enough - Sarah McLachlan
Listen to the Rain - Evanescence
Every Beat of My Heart - Corrinne May
Only a Dream - Mary Chapin Carpenter
I'll Cover You - RENT
Nothing Without You - Vienna Teng
Somewhere - Within Temptation
Enough to Go By - Vienna Teng

What are yours?


----------



## departuresong (Dec 15, 2009)

"Defying Gravity." lessthanthree.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 15, 2009)

snow patrol - chasing cars
porcupine tree - trains


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 16, 2009)

justice vs. simian - we are your friends ("we! are! your friends!! you! will never be alone again!!")
animal collective - what would i want? sky
the roots - you got me
the entire yoshimi battles the pink robots album by the flaming lips


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 16, 2009)

The Lightning Strike (Daybreak in particular)-Snow Patrol
I Like You, I Love You-Rin Kagamine (Because it's just adorable.)

...And everything else I like is in the depressing category.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Dec 16, 2009)

"what would i want? sky"
"ponytail" - panda bear
"joga" - bjork
"blown a wish" - my bloody valentine
"pearly dew drops drops" - cocteau twins


----------



## Momoharu (Dec 16, 2009)

I'll Be In the Sky - B.o.B

Nothin on You - B.o.B

Oh yeah, and everything by Owl City.


----------



## Clover (Dec 16, 2009)

I'll Follow You Into The Dark, particularly Kate Covington's version
Have to recommend Kate Covington in general - You're Not Alone!
Billy Joel - Vienna
Can't Help Falling In Love With You, particularly Ingrid Michaelson's version
Owl City - Fireflies
Pokémon 4Ever Soundtrack - Wrapped Up In Light (very heartwarming for a vocalizing instrumental)
every Symphony of Science ever
Zarla's rendition of Erana's Peace


----------

